#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-04
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, \o
<SergioMeneses> long time! how are you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey  SergioMeneses
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am good. Just now woke up and i am going to pay
<IAmNotThatGuy> How are you?
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, I'm fine thanks! are you working with the beginners team?
<IAmNotThatGuy> SergioMeneses: Currently i am not involved. But i am with them
<IAmNotThatGuy> UnderControl!
<jpickett> JoseeAntonioR, Dell
<jpickett> hope it's resolved soon
<philipballew> Lots of problems hes having with that
<smartboyhw> Hello
<smartboyhw> philipballew, /me agrees
<jpickett> philipballew, twas looking forward to the UDS back in Oakland!
<smartboyhw> jpickett, you do know it's cancelled do you?
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> They have replaced it with online UDS
<smartboyhw> Which is starting basically tomorrow
<jpickett> yeah I know
<jpickett> I went to UDS-Q in Oakland
<jpickett> and R in Copenhagen
<philipballew> jpickett, yeah, id apply for that and go! oh well. its nice to see tha maybe we can have more people involved
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> philipballew, we should ALWAYS get more people involved:P
<jpickett> philipballew, what other linux events are around your area?
<philipballew> jpickett, The southerncalifornia Linux esxo was last week and I went and spoke. Had about 2500 people there. And in May is Texas Linux fest. A two day linux fest ill be at. Then in July, its oscon (open source convention) in Portland with about 5000 people. You?
<philipballew> *southern California
<jpickett> We have linux.conf.au in January each year. Not sure how many attend but I think less than 1000.
<jpickett> and other smaller events like pycon and drupal conferences
<philipballew> jpickett, that sounds cool. You gonna go to any of them?
<jpickett> nothing ubuntu-centric
<jpickett> I try to get to linux conf au but didn't think year
<philipballew> how far away is that from you?
<jpickett> well next year it is across the other side of the country, in Perth
<philipballew> thats far
<philipballew> odd to throw it all the way over there
<jpickett> changes every year
<philipballew> hum, seems like that would bring down attendance
<philipballew> guess not
<jpickett> maybe, but I guess the people that are keen on going will go wherever it is
<philipballew> thats a good point
<philipballew> if i had a few thousand lying around id like to go
#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-06
<vibhav> philipballew: ping
<philipballew> vibhav, ping
<vibhav> philipballew: Your'e below 18, right?
<philipballew> nope, JoseeAntonioR is
<vibhav> ah fine, I think a fake acount should do
 * philipballew hears nothing
<vibhav> Haha
<jpickett> UDS day 2 in 5 minutes
 * vibhav gears up
<philipballew> jpickett, what time is this for you?
<jpickett> coming on 1am
<philipballew> jpickett, the things we do for Ubuntu...
<jpickett> yep, I'll only stick around for the first session, then watch a few in the morning after they're recorded
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, hello!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, morning!
<philipballew> can I ask you a question?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, of course, fell free to do it
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, hello here too :)
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, hey \o\
<philipballew> Instead of spending so much time on translating things from English to another language, what about teaching people English as well?
<philipballew> good idea, or horrible idea SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, and from where does this question come?
<SergioMeneses> what project ?
<SergioMeneses> or do what?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, your someone born in a non English country and was thinking of ways to make reporting bugs easier for people in the long run.
<jpickett> nothing like a hot chocolate and vegemite sandwich at 1:30am
<coolbhavi> philipballew, same here :-)
<philipballew> jpickett, stay up all night!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I think is easier work on documentation in Spanish than teach English to people
<jpickett> nah, have a thing called a 9-5
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, philipballew maybe something easy like videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRER_Uj7h_I
<SergioMeneses> imho is the best way to get more people involve
<coolbhavi> superb :)
<coolbhavi> agreed
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, figures, just thought it would be good to ask
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, sure! dont worry but I think if we have a lot of people from all world, why not make material like this (video) or something like that
<SergioMeneses> from my side, videos are better than a wiki page if you dont understand another language completely
<SergioMeneses> and we must have something more in mind: people should have a basic english level and this fact is invariable
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, thats where locos can teach people "basic skills" if needed
<SergioMeneses> basic skills about English or Technical things ( packing, testing, tranlations, ) ?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, ↑↑↑
<philipballew> basic english skills
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I think that would be really hard
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, good point
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, imho: is easier teach packing than the English language
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, if I can help you with something, please let me know :)
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, Im kinda thirsty actually...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, if this were uds-inperson I would give you a beer :P
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, one day we will meet in person
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, next cycle jejeje
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, did you have a good session?
<SergioMeneses> which session? this one?
<SergioMeneses> I'm working =/ but i read the pads and watch the videos when I have the chance
<philipballew> what do you do for a job?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I'm working in investigation but I want to get something more
<SergioMeneses> maybe back to be sysadmin
<philipballew> I work in the art of sleeping on couches and dumpster diving.
<SergioMeneses> or infrastructure engineer
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, jajaja that is a really good job
<SergioMeneses> where do I have to send my CV to?
<philipballew> cv?
<philipballew> if you mean money, then my house.
<SergioMeneses> cv = curriculum vitale
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> xD
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, are you going to ubuconla?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I hope so!
<SergioMeneses> Im working to get sponsorship but I have the hope :)
<philipballew> how do you get sponsored SergioMeneses ?
<philipballew> If it was in Mexico I would go.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, with universities, but I have to work for them
<SergioMeneses> xD
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I see.
<philipballew> it would be like 1000 rt for me
<philipballew> and I am poor
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, 2014 will be in Colombia!
<SergioMeneses> rt?
<philipballew> where?
<philipballew> round trip
<SergioMeneses> kk
<SergioMeneses> where -> Colombia
<philipballew> what city?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, we are thinking on Bogota or Cartagena
<philipballew> I see now!
<philipballew> let me know when you have a spare 800 I can have alright?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, what pixel size do you think the country flags are in the hangouts?
<SergioMeneses> sorry philipballew I was having lunch, which flag?
<SergioMeneses> where can i see it?
<philipballew> in the hangout videos where people put their lower third option. they have a country flag next to it
<philipballew> Hope lunch was good
<SergioMeneses> jcastro flag looks like cuba flag
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> or something
<philipballew> Puerto Rico
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, aaah kk
<philipballew> Since they dont have state flags I was gonna find a California flag of the same size
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, and did you find it?
<philipballew> nope
<philipballew> I wonder i I can find where the flags are located on my computer, or if there even on my computer at all. However I think they are not.
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> but that is not so important - imho
<philipballew> I know its not!
<philipballew> :)
#ubuntu-youth 2014-03-07
<robdog> Hello
<SergioMeneses> robdog, hello
<robdog> How are you?
<SergioMeneses> robdog, fine and you?
<robdog> pretty good, just happy I found a channel with life in it
<SergioMeneses> robdog, all people are working
<robdog> o
<robdog> isn't freenode global though?
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> robdog, sure, but some people work in different timezones
<robdog> oh ok
